# Uber CEO calls Saudi murder of Khashoggi "a mistake," scrambles to backtrack, compares an assassination with "self-driving mistakes"



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

https://www.axios.com/uber-ceo-saud...ake-92865f2a-d97c-4d6a-b171-5e7c0a69e77a.html


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> https://www.axios.com/uber-ceo-saud...ake-92865f2a-d97c-4d6a-b171-5e7c0a69e77a.html


Perhaps
There was more to the " situation" than the public knows.
Perhaps.

Perhaps MANY Governments murder .

For lessor " reasons"

Perhaps.

I stand behind Dara on this one.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

I did this gig in 1994 when I would go to LAX, solicit a few guys in jeans (blue collar middle age guys) for fares to places like Irvine etc in a 1983 Honda Civic hooptie. I upgraded to driving for a messenger company. Both of those gigs are long gone.

Uber will be long gone too. One day we will laugh that anyone cared what this guy Dara said.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

. . . . . Michael Hastings .

Why is Dara suddenly so important regarding This ?

Leave the man alone.

Leave the Saudis alone.

" When you Point a Finger, 3 more are Pointing Back at You".


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Sounds like he's defending murder. I guess he fears that the Saudi's might shut off that cash pipeline. What a joke. He's been pretending to have this great moral compass but the truth is coming out what a greed mongerer he is.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> Sounds like he's defending murder. I guess he fears that the Saudi's might shut off that cash pipeline. What a joke. He's been pretending to have this great moral compass but the truth is coming out what a greed mongerer he is.


Dara is NOT a Politician.

Why would he even entertain answering such a question ?

What Relevance did this question have regarding Uber?

Sounds like AMBUSH JOURNALISM on behalf of " "AXIOS ON H.B.O."

AXIOS SET HIM UP.

WHAT IS THEIR MOTIVE IN CREATING SENSATIONALISM ?

I think
If you " Analyze" Axios
The " Motive" becomes more apparent .

Dara was " Nailed to a Cross".

Institutionalized Arabaphobia to achieve what goals ?

Always ask " Who OWNS the reporting source"?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

wth was he thinking


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

"When it comes to Jamal Khashoggi, his murder was reprehensible and should not be forgotten or excused. When it comes to Elaine Herzberg, her death by Uber self-driving car was the simple result of corporate greed so it should be forgotten and excused."


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> https://www.axios.com/uber-ceo-saud...ake-92865f2a-d97c-4d6a-b171-5e7c0a69e77a.html


This is a very strange story.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Dara is NOT a Politician.
> 
> Why would he even entertain answering such a question ?
> 
> ...


Uber spends more money on political lobbying than anyone. Uber leads the gig economy in changing the way Americans earn a living. Saudi Arabia is the biggest investor in Softbank and Uber. When the leader of a foreign country is accused of killing an American citizen and the same leader has a great deal of influence over Uber. then political questions are relevant.

Dara was the one to first publicly condemn the Saudi leader. Now that Uber is in financial trouble he want to change his tune. He might have to go back to the Saudis and Softbank for more money.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow, Dara.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193672181928144899


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dara has proven himself to be nothing more then a *****, look at how he sucked all the drivers in when he became CEO. He said that drivers would get changes for the better then f..led every driver 7 ways to Sunday. 
Dara implemented his 180 days of change, it was a change for the worse. Dara continuously treated drivers as ? on the bottom of his shoe. 
Dara created a hostile environment against drivers by deactivating drivers without recourse. Dara allowed and encouraged passengers to abuse a biased rating system to intimidate drivers with lies. 
Dara continuously changes TOS agreements that treats IC as employees with unilateral decisions that are only in the best interest of Uber.
Under Dara’s leadership he has unilaterally cut rates to the point that it’s slavery while he and his cohorts lavish themselves with riches generated by drivers. 
Dara mislead VC’s and investors with misleading SEC filings for its IPO, Dara deliberately omitted information about the financial health of Uber.
Dara has deliberately outright lied to investors, passengers and drivers, he is the personification of a slave holder.
So, how can anyone believe and defend Dara, a proven liar and cheat.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...to-business-with-the-saudi-arabian-government


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

5 suitcases


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

He's almost as dumb as Donnie Trump Jr who said Arlington National Cemetery reminded him of his father's business losses.

What Dara Kashoginoinowski said is like saying Charles Manson made a mistake ordering the killings he did.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> What Relevance did this question have regarding Uber?
> 
> Sounds like AMBUSH JOURNALISM on behalf of " "AXIOS ON H.B.O."


There are a few very important levels of this story.

IMO no one can blame the media for pressing American companies with Saudi investment about their ties with the Saudi government.
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/isis-wahhabism-saudi-arabia_b_5717157The very disturbing problem inside the core of the Saudi ruling family is Wahhabism, and that is a dangerous connection to have - "Wahhabism has been accused of being "a source of global terrorism", inspiring the ideology of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL), and for causing disunity in Muslim communities by labeling Muslims who disagreed with the Wahhabi definition of monotheism as apostates (takfir) and justifying their killing. It has also been criticized for the destruction of historic shrines of saints, mausoleums, and other Muslim and non-Muslim buildings and artifacts"

Then, it is the petrodollar system and the "petrodollar recycling".
_The petrodollar system originated in the early 1970s in the wake of the Bretton Woods collapse. President Richard Nixon and his Secretary of State, Henry Kissinger, feared that the abandonment of the international gold standard under the Bretton Woods arrangement (combined with a growing US trade deficit, and massive debt associated with the ongoing Vietnam War) would cause a decline in the relative global demand of the U.S. dollar. In a series of meetings, the United States - represented by then U.S. Secretary of State Henry Kissinger - and the Saudi royal family made an agreement. *The United States would offer military protection for Saudi Arabia's oil fields, and in return the Saudis would price their oil sales exclusively in United States dollars (in other words, the Saudis were to refuse all other currencies, except the U.S. dollar, as payment for their oil exports)*._ - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petrodollar_warfare
and
*Petrodollar Recycling*
_The petrodollar system also creates surpluses of U.S. dollar reserves for oil-producing countries, which need to be "recycled." These surplus dollars are spent on domestic consumption, lent abroad to meet the balance of payments of developing nations or* invested in U.S. dollar-denominated assets*. This last point is the most beneficial for the U.S. dollar because petrodollars make their way back to the United States. These recycled dollars are used to purchase U.S. securities (such as Treasury bills), which creates liquidity in the financial markets, keeps interest rates low, and promotes non-inflationary growth. Moreover, *the OPEC states can avoid currency risks of conversion and invest in secure U.S investments. - *_from https://www.investopedia.com/articles/forex/072915/how-petrodollars-affect-us-dollar.asp

The OPEC countries are


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> . . . . . Michael Hastings .
> 
> Why is Dara suddenly so important regarding This ?
> 
> ...


Why so important? Because the Saudis are funding Uber as you know. The funding from this Middle East kingdom of killers, liars, and manipulators of truth should not be able to project their medieval cultural norms (killing gays, slave labor from third world, treatment of women, killing of journalists who speak truth) onto the US. THe man should NOT be left alone as he is running one of the largest companies in the United States and his acceptance of money from people who have a culture the antithesis of the US should not be acceptable. Funding by their corrupt government just brings their cultural norms/values, or lack thereof, to the shores of the US and through money/investments become normalized here. Greed has no boundaries but values do.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Wow, Dara.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193672181928144899


Dara actually Called an hour later.
This has been acknowledged.

Then sent an " official" e mail a day later.

This site is " Orchestrating"

Observe with a jaded eye.

Know the game
And the " Players" expose Themselves.



jocker12 said:


> There are a few very important levels of this story.
> 
> IMO no one can blame the media for pressing American companies with Saudi investment about their ties with the Saudi government.
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/isis-wahhabism-saudi-arabia_b_5717157The very disturbing problem inside the core of the Saudi ruling family is Wahhabism, and that is a dangerous connection to have - "Wahhabism has been accused of being "a source of global terrorism", inspiring the ideology of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL), and for causing disunity in Muslim communities by labeling Muslims who disagreed with the Wahhabi definition of monotheism as apostates (takfir) and justifying their killing. It has also been criticized for the destruction of historic shrines of saints, mausoleums, and other Muslim and non-Muslim buildings and artifacts"
> ...


Kissinger is the key Architect of Agenda 21 and World Government.

Kissinger NEVER SERVED AMERICA !!

KISSINGER INFILTRATED TO SERVE GLOBALISTS !



nouberipo said:


> Why so important? Because the Saudis are funding Uber as you know. The funding from this Middle East kingdom of killers, liars, and manipulators of truth should not be able to project their medieval cultural norms (killing gays, slave labor from third world, treatment of women, killing of journalists who speak truth) onto the US. THe man should NOT be left alone as he is running one of the largest companies in the United States and his acceptance of money from people who have a culture the antithesis of the US should not be acceptable. Funding by their corrupt government just brings their cultural norms/values, or lack thereof, to the shores of the US and through money/investments become normalized here. Greed has no boundaries but values do.


ASK YOUR STATE DEPARTMENT TO QUIT SUPPLYING SAUDI ARABIA WITH WEAPONS THEN.

DARA IS NOT DOING THIS

YOU JUST BARK WHERE YOUR MASTER " POINTS" !

LOOK FOR YOURSELF !

WITHOUT BEING TOLD TO DO SO BY OWNED INFOTAINMENT CABLE TELEVISION !


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

The soap opera continues as Dara backtracks his comments and Travis has recently sold a half a billion dollars of shares. 

What's that old saying? A stinking fish rots from the head first.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Wow, Dara.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193672181928144899


Al Jazeera had a straightforward non bias reporting on this.

Others . . . seem to have an agenda.

( meanwhile . . . Hong Kong is about to erupt into Civil War under Communist Chineese rule. American returned " Isil/ Isis fighter are being Deported from Syria . . .)

Observe the coordinated orchestration and linked media attack of Dara.
Dara had nothing to do with this.
That is ALL Dara should have said.

Dara misinterpreted the tying of his " Scape Goat " ribbon, as a pat on the head.

Learn Dara.

The Saudi's . 
Should have STUCK to their Original Story.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> There are a few very important levels of this story.
> 
> IMO no one can blame the media for pressing American companies with Saudi investment about their ties with the Saudi government.
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/isis-wahhabism-saudi-arabia_b_5717157The very disturbing problem inside the core of the Saudi ruling family is Wahhabism, and that is a dangerous connection to have - "Wahhabism has been accused of being "a source of global terrorism", inspiring the ideology of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL), and for causing disunity in Muslim communities by labeling Muslims who disagreed with the Wahhabi definition of monotheism as apostates (takfir) and justifying their killing. It has also been criticized for the destruction of historic shrines of saints, mausoleums, and other Muslim and non-Muslim buildings and artifacts"
> ...


Great post, just the facts.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Let's hope the "charismatic" guy gets tired.


----------



## Hpil77 (Feb 7, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Dara is NOT a Politician.
> 
> Why would he even entertain answering such a question ?
> 
> ...


Dara is idiot look your company going to toilet


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Its turning into a bigger thing than the Travis video.

I still back Dara on this.

The Saudi on the board of Directors had nothing to do with their turncoat journalist.

Funny also 
How " OWNED" Media utters not a peep
About Khashoggi being tracked and monitored using Israeli cell phone hacking device.

Not a peep.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I still back Dara on this.


Please don't.
"Khosrowshahi's comments, though, sparked backlash and the threat of a new boycott almost immediately. Within hours of the airing of the interview, the #BoycottUber hashtag started trending on Twitter. Social media users responded with outrage and disbelief that the Uber CEO would respond so flippantly to the assassination and dismemberment of an American journalist. Equating Khashoggi's murder to the 2018 fatal crash involving one of the company's self-driving cars in Tempe, Arizona and calling both incidents a "mistake" was doubly offensive to these people. As of 1:30PM ET on Monday, over 8,000 people had tweeted the #BoycottUber hashtag.

Of course, *neither death was an accident*. As noted by _Axios_, the CIA has determined that the Saudi government had a direct role in Jamal Khashoggi's murder. Likewise, the death of 49-year-old Elaine Herzberg after being struck by Uber's self-driving car was not an accident, but rather the end result of a series of significant safety lapses, most notably vehicle software that was not programmed to brake for pedestrians crossing a street outside a painted crosswalk. So far, Uber has avoided criminal charges, but federal safety investigators are expected to assign probable cause for the crash later this month." - https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/11...-virgin-hyperloop-formula-e-dara-khosrowshahi

Back in August, when Khoshrowshahi was interviewed by Christiane Amanpour, I said this


jocker12 said:


> When you interview a CEO or a very problematic company representative, as a journalist, you treat them as hostile as possible, and press them to address the BS they are willing to vomit to confuse you and your readers, listeners or viewers. Also, you cut them short to get details and provoke them to make mistakes. You need to be clever and need to pay close attention to what they say to derail them and bring them to where you want them to be. If you know they have information they do not want to disclose, as a journalist, you need to disorient them and you might have a chance to make them say more than they actually want to reveal.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-stock-sinks-to-new-all-time-low.345570/post-5438489
Dara Khoswrowsahi is BS-ing the public, and this needs to end.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Please don't.
> "Khosrowshahi's comments, though, sparked backlash and the threat of a new boycott almost immediately. Within hours of the airing of the interview, the #BoycottUber hashtag started trending on Twitter. Social media users responded with outrage and disbelief that the Uber CEO would respond so flippantly to the assassination and dismemberment of an American journalist. Equating Khashoggi's murder to the 2018 fatal crash involving one of the company's self-driving cars in Tempe, Arizona and calling both incidents a "mistake" was doubly offensive to these people. As of 1:30PM ET on Monday, over 8,000 people had tweeted the #BoycottUber hashtag.
> 
> Of course, *neither death was an accident*. As noted by _Axios_, the CIA has determined that the Saudi government had a direct role in Jamal Khashoggi's murder. Likewise, the death of 49-year-old Elaine Herzberg after being struck by Uber's self-driving car was not an accident, but rather the end result of a series of significant safety lapses, most notably vehicle software that was not programmed to brake for pedestrians crossing a street outside a painted crosswalk. So far, Uber has avoided criminal charges, but federal safety investigators are expected to assign probable cause for the crash later this month." - https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/11...-virgin-hyperloop-formula-e-dara-khosrowshahi
> ...


THE SAUDIS OWN 1/5 OF UBER

BOTTOM LINE.

They are our sponsors.

No Government in the world is " innocent"
COLD, HARD , FACT.

THIS " MOVEMENT " IS TOO WELL ORCHESTRATED.

Reeks of Planning.

There should be as much outcry over Edward Snowden and the Government that persecutes him.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Verge: Tech's transportation companies keep bending the knee to Saudi Arabia.
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/11...-virgin-hyperloop-formula-e-dara-khosrowshahi


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

............a related story:

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/...i-serious-mistake-boycott-uber-142945393.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............a related story:
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/...i-serious-mistake-boycott-uber-142945393.html


What the Hell is Dara supposed to do about it ?

He is a C.E.O.
NOT THE C.I.A.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> What the Hell is Dara supposed to do about it ?
> 
> He is a C.E.O.
> NOT THE C.I.A.


I think a lot of the backlash against Uber is because there is great deal of hate towards Uber from past experiences. They've treated customers, drivers and local regulators like crap. Their indifference towards real issues and growth at any expense is starting to really backfire.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> What the Hell is Dara supposed to do about it ?
> 
> He is a C.E.O.
> NOT THE C.I.A.


This is not about the CIA. Is about Koshrowshahi trying to sell an assassination and Ubers long ignorance requiring public roads self-driving cars testing safety that ended up with a fatality, as MISTAKES or ACCIDENTS. And *they are NOT either mistakes or accidents*.

He kept saying crazy BS stuff about everything they've asked him, made a mistake that could jeopardize some Uber board of directors "energies" and also his relationship with one of the Board members, and he PUBLICLY APOLOGIZED.

He needs to do the same thing, *PUBLICLY APOLOGIZE for the ENTIRE INTERVIEW*. He keeps saying BS, BS, and more BS.

Please watch the entire 10 minutes of the interview.





I can go through his BS step by step and word by word and prove he is full of it. Do you want to do that?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.) Uber is no longer a " U.S. company.
Uber is a Global Company.
2.) I am 100% in favor of the 1st half of the interview regarding UNION.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 1.) Uber is no longer a " U.S. company.
> Uber is a Global Company.


Would you agree that, as long as a company operates inside the US borders, that company MUST follow the US law?



tohunt4me said:


> 2.) I am 100% in favor of the 1st half of the interview regarding UNION.


min. 1.36 Dara says - "And the ridesharing business, what Uber was originally known for, that business, its core pays for 100% of our corporate overheads. *If all Uber did was rideshare, we be profitable today.*"
min. 3.22 Axios question - "Without unionization how would drivers negotiate for better wages given that is not an office, they don't know everybody's working, how would they negotiate and have any leverage with you guys without one?"
min.3.32 Dara says - "We are a platform that essentially has riders pay for a ride, and we take a cut of that ride, and the drivers essentially earn. So it is truly a marketplace"
min.3.44 Axios question - "But what if they want a better cut?"
And now pay a little more attention, please -
min.3.45 Dara says - "The cut is actually pretty significant as we talked about. *We are losing money*, so it's not like we are taking a huge cut. Drivers can elect not to drive or go on another player out there in a totally open marketplace. There is no friction to this marketplace."

My question is which one is it (because they are only talking about rideshare, no other services)? *In the beginning, the CEO says rideshare is profitable, and a few minutes later says rideshare is losing money. *So is covering 100% of their corporate overheads or is losing money (because the drivers cut is significant)?

Do you think he is honest by saying the market regulates the rates, or is Uber imposing rate slashes to the drivers?

Because essentially, this is the matter that forced the drivers to push back (maybe against their interest regarding precise schedules) and fight to be categorized as employees in CA.
Also, this is the reason the drivers (the independent contractors or "the partners") need leverage to be able to negotiate better rates - by organizing and have a union.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> Would you agree that, as long as a company operates inside the US borders, that company MUST follow the US law?
> 
> min. 1.36 Dara says - "And the ridesharing business, what Uber was originally known for, that business, its core pays for 100% of our corporate overheads. *If all Uber did was rideshare, we be profitable today.*"
> min. 3.22 Axios question - "Without unionization how would drivers negotiate for better wages given that is not an office, they don't know everybody's working, how would they negotiate and have any leverage with you guys without one?"
> ...


he lies in each direction depending on how it's needed to argue his point, it's what liars do


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> https://www.axios.com/uber-ceo-saud...ake-92865f2a-d97c-4d6a-b171-5e7c0a69e77a.html


Good thing Saudi Arabia is in the human rights violations top 10 list. :whistling:


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Guys, give him a break, he barely speaks english better than most of his own drivers. Listen to that accent.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

wicked said:


> Guys, give him a break, he barely speaks english better than most of his own drivers. Listen to that accent.


Who, Dara-boy?
He is espeek very very good Engelish.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They have ALREADY FORGOTTEN DARA !

THE HUE & CRY OF THE DAY 
LIBERAL MEDIAS CALL TO ARMS
TO DESTROY A NEW COMANY !

APPLE/ GOLDMAN SACHS " SEXIST " CREDIT CARD !

BOYCOTT APPLE !

Give them 2 more days
The " Power of the Media" will set out to Destroy someone else.

Outrage of the Day Game has moved on.

ADVERTISE : OR ELSE !



jocker12 said:


> Would you agree that, as long as a company operates inside the US borders, that company MUST follow the US law?
> 
> min. 1.36 Dara says - "And the ridesharing business, what Uber was originally known for, that business, its core pays for 100% of our corporate overheads. *If all Uber did was rideshare, we be profitable today.*"
> min. 3.22 Axios question - "Without unionization how would drivers negotiate for better wages given that is not an office, they don't know everybody's working, how would they negotiate and have any leverage with you guys without one?"
> ...


Ive got plenty of valid reasons to dislike Dara.

Not throwing the Saudis under the bus redeems him somewhat.

A C.E.O. SHOULD BE LOYAL TO HIS BOARD OF DIRECTORS.
LOYAL AS POSSIBLE TO HIS INVESTORS.
LOYAL TO THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS !
LOYAL TO HIS COMPANY !

we can ALWAYS BRING BACK TRAVIS !

# BRING BACK " FEARLESS LEADER " !


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> LOYAL AS POSSIBLE TO HIS INVESTORS.
> LOYAL TO THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS !
> LOYAL TO HIS COMPANY !


I agree loyalty is a very important ingredient to trust. But so is honesty.

Khosrowshahi is loyal... until he is not anymore. If you don't believe me, ask some people that are working for Expedia.

The fact that he is continuously lying is a scandal. The naive investors probably think he is misleading the public because he wants to make them more money, but they are part of the same public. He is lying or saying crazy things because he doesn't know what to do anymore. And that is a BIG red flag for a leader, that became impotent and is afraid to admit it.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> https://www.axios.com/uber-ceo-saud...ake-92865f2a-d97c-4d6a-b171-5e7c0a69e77a.html


Open mouth insert foot.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> . . . . . Michael Hastings .
> Leave the man alone.
> 
> Leave the Saudis alone.
> ...


Na! I point the finger at the Saudi's. For something back ohh say 2001, with some 15 passports.

I would love to leave them alone! They would be lynched in the streets on utube and overthrown without US military protection.

It's a family that steals the natural resources of a country and keeps it for the 5,000 prince's.
???



Lee239 said:


> He's almost as dumb as Donnie Trump Jr who said Arlington National Cemetery reminded him of his father's business losses.
> 
> What Dara Kashoginoinowski said is like saying Charles Manson made a mistake ordering the killings he did.


I like how he covered it as everybody makes mistakes.

No, you dumb F&@$, they kill anyone who might expose the Saudi family, or even have negative info.

They just got caught steeling twitter account info so they can assassinate dissidence.
Just a mistake my arse!?

*Twitter CEO hosted Saudi crown prince 6 months after spy discovered, report says*
*DAILY SABAH,* ISTANBUL

Nov 09, 2019









Photo from Instagram account of Bader al-Asaker @badermasaker 
Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey met with the then-deputy crown prince of Saudi Arabia, Mohammed bin Salman (MBS), just six months after a Saudi spy was discovered to have infiltrated the social media giant.
U.S. prosecutors filed a complaint that was unsealed this week alleging that the Saudi government recruited two Twitter employees to look up the private data of thousands of Twitter accounts, including those of their critics.

Twitter warned a few dozen of its users a week later that they "may have been targeted by state-sponsored actors."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/n...rnalist-pisses-off-wall-street-170412695.html


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> There are a few very important levels of this story.
> 
> IMO no one can blame the media for pressing American companies with Saudi investment about their ties with the Saudi government.
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/isis-wahhabism-saudi-arabia_b_5717157The very disturbing problem inside the core of the Saudi ruling family is Wahhabism, and that is a dangerous connection to have - "Wahhabism has been accused of being "a source of global terrorism", inspiring the ideology of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL), and for causing disunity in Muslim communities by labeling Muslims who disagreed with the Wahhabi definition of monotheism as apostates (takfir) and justifying their killing. It has also been criticized for the destruction of historic shrines of saints, mausoleums, and other Muslim and non-Muslim buildings and artifacts"
> ...


Thank you for the ? light!
Wish people understood that what comes out of Saudi religion is actually a cult. They use billions to create ? mosques and teach young people a scary thing called Wahhabism. They export this and use vulnerable Muslim youth to give their life becoming " terrorists".
They have these Saudi funded centers all over poor Middle Eastern and North African country's. They actually funded through this groups called ISIS, Al Nusra, Al Shabbat, and 911 high jackers.

They are the worst thing that could happen to the legitimate Muslim communities and society's. They are the biggest threat to multiple continents.








tohunt4me said:


> The Saudi's Should have STUCK to their Original Story.


Haha, they did stick to the story!
The problem was they chopped up a American resident on Turkish soil.
A 12 man butcher team came from Saudi Arabia to Turkey, and did it at the Saudi Embassy in Istanbul, Turky.
The Saudi's stuck to their story the whole time.
It was Turkey who bugged the embassy with hidden audio/video.
Turkey had actual video/audio of a man being chopped up in a building on their soil by a 12 man butcher team, " state sponsored by Saudi's".


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Thank you for the ? light!
> Wish people understood that what comes out of Saudi religion is actually a cult. They use billions to create ? mosques and teach young people a scary thing called Wahhabism. They export this and use vulnerable Muslim youth to give their life becoming " terrorists".
> They have these Saudi funded centers all over poor Middle Eastern and North African country's. They actually funded through this groups called ISIS, Al Nusra, Al Shabbat, and 911 high jackers.
> 
> ...


Interestingly enough, this is not the first time Khoshrowshahi was asked to comment on the "killing of the journalist Jamal Khashoggi".

In Dec. 2018, while attending the Expedia Explore '18 conference in Las Vegas "_Recode co-founder Kara Swisher asked Khosrowshahi on stage about the issue of Saudi Arabia murdering Washington Post columnist Jamal Khashoggi given the government's large investment in Uber. 
Khosrowshahi, who bowed out of attending a Saudi investment conference after Khashoggi's murder in October, characterized the allegations as "terribly upsetting."
The former Expedia CEO, Khosrowshahi, said his focus for Uber is to go public in 2019.
When companies go public, Khosrowshahi said in the context of the Saudi investment, anyone can buy and sell shares, and "then some of these issues fall behind us."
The Uber CEO didn't expand on that notion, and whether there is a deal in the works for Saudi Arabia or SoftBank to sell its shares after the expected IPO. Uber's board has reportedly had intense discussions about the issue." - _https://skift.com/2018/12/09/uber-ceo-hopes-ipo-will-solve-its-saudi-arabia-investor-problem/
So, despite the clarity of the issue, Dara Khoshrowshahi DEFLECTED to the 2019 scheduled Uber IPO.

At that time, Business Insider also reported on the events.
"_That deeply entwined relationship gives Yasir Othman al-Rumayyan - the Saudi royal adviser who is managing director of the Saudi fund - a board seat and, according to Khosrowshahi, this won't change until more information emerges about Khashoggi's death. 
"Once we get the facts and understand exactly what happens, *we will do our best to react as a company*, and the company is a bunch of humans making judgments and, you know, one of our norms is we do the right thing, period," Khosrowshahi told The Wall Street Journal's Tech D.Live conference on Tuesday.
"But that's based on our judgment on what the right thing is, and this is a situation that isn't entirely clear."
The Uber chief added that Saudi Arabia was "a big investor in the company" and that the company had a fiduciary duty to its backers.
"They have a board seat, and so far they've been a terrific board member," he said. "So until we learn more, we're not in a position to act in one way or another. The act itself was horrible, and we're anxious to learn more and then we'll talk to our board and then we'll decide what the best way forward."_

One year later, there was no Uber corporate reaction to the assassination.

Regarding Dara Khoshrowshahi's dishonesty I've mentioned above (see comment #40) is good to remember how this is actually a well known Uber corporate problem, the company suffered from the beginning.

Uber's Big Problem Is a Culture of Dishonesty
"_In another sign that the company hasn't changed much, Khosrowshahi, like Kalanick before him, won't admit that Uber is a transportation company rather than a tech "platform" -- the key issue in a European Court of Justice case brought by a Spanish taxi lobbying group that didn't take kindly to Uber's attempts at regulatory arbitrage. But Khosrowshahi's biggest business move so far -- the plan to buy 24,000 self-driving Volvos, more than $1 billion's worth -- *shows the company's insistence that it's an app-based marketplace is no more than a ruse*. If it owns the cars and the technology needed to operate them, it's very clearly in the transportation business. And, in some parts of the world, Uber has already bought cars. In Singapore, this practice, combined with the company's trademark contempt for safety rules, led to an Uber-owned car's catching fire with a driver inside. But, instead of admitting the obvious, Khosrowshahi is content to keep defending the "platform" claim.

Uber, already under Khosrowshahi, fought to the bitter end in a London arbitration case, in which two drivers insisted they were really employees, not independent contractors picking up orders on a "platform." That ended in defeat -- *but Khosrowshahi didn't come out with any plan to provide more protections for drivers in the U.K. or elsewhere.* Instead, Uber announced the Volvo deal, showing the company would rather replace the drivers -- whom it still calls "partners" in promotional material -- with robots.

Essentially, doing "what works" was Kalanick's approach, too. Continuity is usually good for business, but not in Uber's case. Complete honesty and openness -- about the business model, the relationship with "partners," the origins and functions of technology used, the old (and possibly new) cover-ups -- would be costly but transformative and also potentially life-saving. *As it is, Uber continues to run the risk of ending up like Enron, a company brought low by the same kind of dishonesty that still runs in Uber's veins*._"


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Hah! What upsets me is that they said they will act based on what the details are.
When the details turned out to be much more disgusting and provable, then they just bs.

I can't believe in the interview he said ride share covers all the other projects, then says rideshare looses money less than 2 minutes later.

He said Drivers get more than deserved already regardless of rate cuts as well.??‍♂

But as the other poster said what does Dara have to do with a murder case.

Nothing, he he just gave a stupid answer to an expected smart question.

Bravo reporter!?

I could have answered the question better.

My answer
" That was a very unfortunate event. My condolences to the family. As a public company we follow sanctions law like any other company. We do not do business with any individual or entity under the U.S. sanctions list, ie Cuba, N Korea, Iran. Everybody else has a right to invest in a U.S based publicly traded company. Next question?"

*Uber CEO apologizes to staff for calling Khashoggi's killing a 'mistake': 'I was plain wrong'*
*Dara Khosrowshahi came under fire for comparing Khashoggi's killing to a self-driving car crash, in an interview with Axios.*
Washington post.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Hah! What upsets me is that they said they will act based on what the details are.
> When the details turned out to be much more disgusting and provable, then they just bs.
> 
> I can't believe in the interview he said ride share covers all the other projects, then says rideshare looses money less than 2 minutes later.
> ...


He is not supposed to be meeting journalists and say stupid things.

"And Wall Street analysts who cover Uber (UBER) and various market veterans tell Yahoo Finance they aren't even sure why Khosrowshahi - who is developing a rep as someone who never declines an on-camera interview - is doing interviews at all right now. The state of the company is so messed up, the financials so bad, the stock price so ridiculously weak post-IPO that* the Wall Street community thinks Khosrowshahi should be rolling up his sleeves to focus 110% on driving Uber to more prosperous days, instead of getting powdered for the camera. *
"It's a jaw dropper. If you look at Dara right now, the last thing on Earth as an investor you want him, the board and the company to be focused on is getting into a political firestorm on the Saudi Arabia situation," Wedbush analyst Dan Ives said on Yahoo Finance's The First Trade. "It just speaks to that since the IPO, Uber continues to trip over its own shoelaces." - https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber...rnalist-pisses-off-wall-street-170412695.html


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Dara is an Iranian as well. The Saudi's and Iranians hate each other.

His clock is definitely ticking IMHO.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Dara got pressured by the insiders-SF and the usual suspects.


----------

